

New light on the pirate bay story ? - Raphael_Amiard
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/8y2s7/openbittorrent_an_open_free_tracker_network_with/c0asqce

======
Devilboy
So from what I understand, TPB will sell their domain name but keep all the
torrents by moving it to this 'new' tracker.

